# Bild verkleinern mit width="50%"



## grr (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte ein Bild verkleinern. Laut Bücher, inet soll es ja so auch gehen:


```
<img src=".\bla\bild.jpg" width="50%" height="50%">
```
 
Jedoch macht er das nicht, also wie kann ich ein Bild orginal verkleinern, sodass es nicht verzerrt wird? 

mfg
grr


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Oktober 2004)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/einbinden.htm#breite_hoehe:





> *Sinnvoll ist das aber nur, wenn die große Grafik bereits angezeigt wurde und sich im Cache-Speicher des WWW-Browsers befindet.*


----------



## grr (5. Oktober 2004)

jo danke, aber geht das net auch mit prozentzeichen ?


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Oktober 2004)

Immer den ganzen Text lesen. 


> Neben Pixelangaben sind bei width= und height= auch Prozentangaben erlaubt.


Zeig doch mal deinen ganzen Quelltext her, ich nehme an , das Problem liegt ganz woanders.


----------



## Gumbo (5. Oktober 2004)

Die prozentuale Größe eines Elementes bezieht sich, meines Wissens nach, auf die Größe des Elternelementes.


----------

